# Coughing my puppy...I'm getting worried



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

*Coughing puppy...I'm getting worried*

Oops, excuse the title!!

So I'm taking Milly to the vets tomorrow. She has a persistent cough and has had it since we got her 6 weeks ago. She came to us in antibiotics for a mild chest infection , the course was finished and my own vet checked Milly over and said there was nothing on her lungs, during hat appointment she had the kc vaccine administered. Milly stopped coughing but she still has the post water drinking hacking cough, this happens every time she drinks. My vet said she could have come to us with kennel cough but I contacted breeder immediately and she said none of her other pups or her own two dogs had any kc symptoms. She checked with the other owners as well. 


Today I have noticed her cough has returned in the daytime and sometimes she sounds like she needs to cough up a hair ball...kind of like hacking, then a coughing spell. I gave her a kong filled with frozen treats and while she was licking it she was coughing and it sounded quite chesty.

I'm really rather concerned that this is something chronic 

Any ideas what this could be?

Update...Google sucks....I've typed in symptoms including regurgitation and it points to congestive heart failure... God, I hope it's not


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I also need to add that our household had the flu in the last 3 weeks...all three of us! 

Could she have picked up germs from us?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The KC vaccine gives them a milder form of KC, so it might be that. Poor little might, is there a reason she had the kennel cough vaccine....mine have never had it. Get her checked again, it may be the infection is back.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Milly puppy - poor you. Honestly we worry as much about our pups as we did about our babies 
It sounds to me as if it might be kennel cough - the only one of mine who has has it is Kiki and she is also the only one who has been vaccinated against it. Neither of the other two caught it ...
Try not to panic - your vet will have listened to her heart. Coughing and heart failure are linked - but in my experience usually in old dogs after they have been lying down - I'm sure Milly is ok.
Let us know what the vet says. If it is kennel cough she will get better.
Is she lively, does she have a good appetite are her poos ok? If she is not listless and is eating and not squirting blood from her bottom hopefully it is nothing too serious.
Post some more pictures, it will cheer us up


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for your replies. Milly was recommended the vaccine by the vet on our first visit. This is why we had it done. He said she will need this if we ever need to leave her in a kennel or doggy care home. ( unlikely we will do this but it's possible) 

Milly couldn't settle today and didn't sleep much at all. She was so tired by time I went to get my daughter from school. She has eaten, weed and pooed as normal. She seems to have picked up a bit now but I can hear she's a bit chesty when she breathes.

Keeping fingers and toes crossed its nothing serious. I'm terrible at over worrying!!


As requested, here's some pics


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Another one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous. Sounds like she has an upper respiratory tract infection, some call it kennel cough, depends on the bacteria/virus involved. If her cough sounds chesty, she probably needs an antibiotic. Lola had kennel cough, but it was viral rather than bacterial (she was irritated and coughing, rather than chesty and coughing) and she didn't need an antibiotic. She did get warm honey and lemon at night though 

Good luck with the vet, good to hear she is eating and drinking etc. that's a good sign.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is so soooo beautiful


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She really is! I've come back to look at her photos twice


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's my opinion that your vet treated her unnecessarily. Some kennels want KC vaccines, a lot don't. Why vaccinate a puppy if she is unlikely to go into kennels. Just saying.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Aww, thank you  I think so too 

I appreciate what you are saying about the vaccine. I took vets advice but am quickly learning this is not always the best way forward  this is all new to us


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You need a vet you can trust, not one that's going to exploit you. Can you find another vet? Maybe someone on here could suggest a vet in your area. South Yorkshire, where?


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I saw a different vet second time around and am very happy with her. She was very thorough. Will see how it goes tomorrow. Ultimately it was our decision to have the vaccine. I wouldn't say I regret it as she can catch kc associating with other dogs. I have done some research on it. 

I just hope it's not the vaccine that's causing the current problem we are having. She had the vaccine 3 weeks ago.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Milly_pup said:


> Aww, thank you  I think so too
> 
> I appreciate what you are saying about the vaccine. I took vets advice but am quickly learning this is not always the best way forward  this is all new to us


My two get the vaccine as they attend day care. Lola had KC before she had the vaccine. Both have been around lots of dogs on a twice weekly basis and haven't had KC, so for us the vaccine is good.

I don't think that Marzi was saying she thinks the vaccine caused KiKi's KC just that it was strange that she got the cough having had the vaccine. All this tells us is that the vaccine only covers certain strains and chest infections and coughs can come in many forms and strains, it's not always the traditional kennel cough. It's just a widely recognised term for canine cough, which can have various manifestations and aetiologies. Especially as virus's are smart and can change in order to survive and multiply. 

Don't worry, you didn't do the wrong thing getting the vaccine.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Also, dogs cannot catch kennel cough from the vaccine. Just like humans cannot get flu from the flu vaccine. It's impossible and simply a side effect or coincidence when someone gets symptoms following a vaccination. Some people get a low grade fever, muscle ache and headache following vaccination, this is not because they have got a virus as a result of the vaccine, it's just a side effect from the vaccine being injected in to the system (vaccine contains inactivated flu virus therefore can't cause flu). This is the same for kennel cough.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly had kennel cough at about 12 weeks old and it took quite a while to clear - a good few weeks.

The vet gave her antibiotics as a precaution, but as it's a viral thing, they don't actually cure it.

They told me to give her benylin cough syrup for babies to try and soothe any irritation in her throat - it was quite tasty so she was always very willing to take it 

I hope Milly is feeling better soon x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> My two get the vaccine as they attend day care. Lola had KC before she had the vaccine. Both have been around lots of dogs on a twice weekly basis and haven't had KC, so for us the vaccine is good.
> 
> I don't think that Marzi was saying she thinks the vaccine caused KiKi's KC just that it was strange that she got the cough having had the vaccine. All this tells us is that the vaccine only covers certain strains and chest infections and coughs can come in many forms and strains, it's not always the traditional kennel cough. It's just a widely recognised term for canine cough, which can have various manifestations and aetiologies. Especially as virus's are smart and can change in order to survive and multiply.
> 
> Don't worry, you didn't do the wrong thing getting the vaccine.


I definitely did not mean to imply that the vaccine caused kennel cough, more that it does not necessarily protect against it and if your dog has not had the vaccine they will not necessarily get kennel cough even if they come into contact or even live with a dog that is coughing.... neither Dot or Inzi coughed at all even when Kiki was coughing away on 3 legs (funnily she always lifted up one back leg as she hacked away  )

Kiki had the vaccine because it was part of the bundle with her annual booster and I didn't refuse it because I didn't think it was harmful and it might be useful - in the event it wasn't.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Antibiotics will work if the cause is bacterial infection.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I definitely did not mean to imply that the vaccine caused kennel cough, more that it does not necessarily protect against it and if your dog has not had the vaccine they will not necessarily get kennel cough even if they come into contact or even live with a dog that is coughing.... neither Dot or Inzi coughed at all even when Kiki was coughing away on 3 legs (funnily she always lifted up one back leg as she hacked away  )
> 
> Kiki had the vaccine because it was part of the bundle with her annual booster and I didn't refuse it because I didn't think it was harmful and it might be useful - in the event it wasn't.


I knew you didn't mean this  just backing you up 

Poor Kiki - 3 legged cough! I hated it when Lola had it at 10 weeks. I totally freaked out and I'm a nurse!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I definitely did not mean to imply that the vaccine caused kennel cough, more that it does not necessarily protect against it and if your dog has not had the vaccine they will not necessarily get kennel cough even if they come into contact or even live with a dog that is coughing.... neither Dot or Inzi coughed at all even when Kiki was coughing away on 3 legs (funnily she always lifted up one back leg as she hacked away  )
> 
> Kiki had the vaccine because it was part of the bundle with her annual booster and I didn't refuse it because I didn't think it was harmful and it might be useful - in the event it wasn't.


This makes me think that maybe Kiki had bacterial cause for her cough. A virus would have spread to the others surely, although maybe Inzi being older has immunity built up and maybe Dot got immunity from her mum?


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks again for all your reassurance. I wish I didn't worry so much!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Who knows ... Dot's pal, a border terrier of similar age, was the one who started coughing, about a week later Kiki started, there were a lot of dogs in the area coughing.... 
It is a bit like when half of a class of children go down with some disgusting lurge, but the others don't. 
When I was young I can remember my mum and her friends holding measles parties and literally passing a lolly around so the the measly child locked it then each of the rest of us  I never caught measles, but both my brothers did.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess some are just born with more advanced immunity. It's all very interesting!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fingers crossed it is just a passing thing with Milly and nothing more serious. Scarey how those symptom checkers can lead to hellish worrying. Just keep in mind that ninety nine percent of the time it is just a garden variety cough, and especially if your kids have had a bug too. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Not looking good  Milly needs to have X-ray under sedation and possible throat flush with the with sample sent for testing. Vet will decide if she needs this once he's done the X-ray.

He's concerned because as well as the cough she regurgitates her food, coughs after drinking and has done since we go her. she also has a high temperature today. He decided not to medicate that as she's being sedated tomorrow.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh no. Did he say what he thinks it is? I wonder does she gave reflux? X


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

He didn't say as such but collapsed trachea was mentioned


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Apart from my main worries of which there are many, her insurance will unlikely cover this due to a clause when we set it up. She came to us with a mild chest infection.

I feel sick with worry now


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh no. So sorry to hear this.
Everything is crossed for poor little Milly.
Big hugs to you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thinking of you and Milly.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a stressful time for you all. I hope she has an easy time of it and recovers quickly once they sort out what is going on.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you. I'm taking her in for 9:30 and picking her up around 5  going to be a long day full of worrying


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope all goes will for Milly today.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I keep checking on for an update.
Poor Milly.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Milly indeed. It reminds me a bit of little Ozzie and his difficult start, and look at how big, bouncy and healthy he is now. Let's hope for an outcome as good for Milly.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Any news about Milly??


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry for not replying last night. By the time we got home (6pm) had some tea we were all exhausted. I didn't really sleep night before. Milly was still tired from the anaesthesia so we fell asleep together on the settee .woke up at 11 and went to bed. I needed sleep!

Okay...onto results.

Trachea and larynx look fine apart from a lot of phlegm for which I was given medication. The problem is the lungs , vet showed us the X-rays. The lungs don't look as clear as they should. We had X-rays from both sides and they both show same. He's concerned about it, but it could be from the original infection she had or possibly signs of pneumonia or lungWarm. He has taken a sample of fluid as he had done a tracheal wash and this has been sent off for testing. He said he will call when he gets results. In mean time we have 3 different medications. Milly is pretty happy today, was very hungry as she didn't eat anything yesterday apart from a few bits of kibble and tsp of cottage cheese.

She's not drinking much, but she ate some kibble this morning and had a scrambled egg. 

Please keep your fingers crossed that my baby gets better and thank you for keeping us in your thoughts.

X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, best of luck then....hungry is a great sign xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hoping Milly improves and you get a simple diagnosis that's easy fixed


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

aw. poor girl, just catching up on here, sorry you have a poorly pup, really hope she gets fully better soon.x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good for you for doing all the testing and making sure she'll get whatever is indicated. She is a lucky puppy.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate your comments.

Milly has been very unsettled today, but one of the capsules she's taking causes restlessness and hyperactivity!! She hasn't napped most of the day and has actually lost 5 teeth!!! She's grumpy because she hasn't slept and due to the teething pain...but she does look rather funny without the front teeth!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Empathise with how you feel and hoping little Milly gets better soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope the tablets do the job and she is soon a lot better.

She is lucky to have such a caring owner


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Still waiting for results. Grrrrr

Milly seems ok in herself, still coughing but not as much. Hopefully the medicine is helping somewhat.

Yesterday she was suffering with some major tummy pain. Her stomach was making so much noise it woke me up ( using baby monitor to hear what's she's up to in night as she doesn't cry for toilet just moves around and scratches gently!,) anyway, she seemed in discomfort and unable to poop...well eventually she did and there were worms in it...eeeek! I panicked and called vets, she said it was normal and it's the dead worms detaching and coming out. She was dewormed 9 days ago.

Milly is better today, phew!! Having worms on top of everything else would have been awful for our poor pup!


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

It's sounds like you're taking such good care of her. She's lucky to have you. I hope you get results soon and she recovers quickly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, 9 days is a long time to still see worms coming following worm treatment, the aim of wormers is to eradicate within hours rather than days. Did Milly have wormer when she was at the breeder? Still having worms after 9 days would suggest she had quite a worm burden or remaining eggs have hatched and developed since the initial treatment was given 9 days ago. Poor girl. 

Lola had a bad worm burden when she came to us as she wasn't wormed properly at the breeders, the vet gave her treatment and we had to repeat it after a week to ensure any "hatching" worms were also killed, indeed after the second dose she passed some more but they were not mature like the first time. After the first treatment, almost immediately she passed LOADS of worms and they were of varying sizes, one was 10cm long, it was awful but such relief to see them come away. I empathise greatly! 

Will be interested to see others advice, but I would suggest maybe asking the vet if Milly needs a "belt & braces" dose to ensure there are no worms maturing in there. Were the worms that came out alive?

You're doing a fab job, what a great and vigilant puppy mum


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

The breeder had the pups dewormed when they had first vaccinations at 6.5 weeks. And I had it done at 15 and a bit weeks. Maybe it was left too long? Bad mummy!!!  the vets are supposed to send me a reminder but i never got one so called and booked her in (part of a package so it's prepaid for)

The poop that had worms was very small and soft. Sorry if tmi....on close inspection I could see long slimy noodle like things....there were about 5 of them. It's possible there were more in previous poops and maybe I just didn't notice?? It's all new this!!

Like I said Milly's tummy was making so much noise it woke me up at 4 and as I couldn't sleep and she was unsettled I came downstairs and we cuddled on the sofa and both fell asleep until 6:30. She didn't poop until 9 and that one was normal, the mid day one was the worm like one.

I will be speaking to vets over next few days so will mention this. 

Thanks RuthMill x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're not a bad mummy at all. You called the vet and were given advice. You did the right thing.

Pups are supposed to be wormed every 2 weeks, this is the formal advice:

"Puppies are most at risk from worm infections. Worms are passed from the mother before birth, and after through the milk. Puppies should be wormed from two-three weeks of age at two weekly intervals until they are twelve weeks of age, then every month until they are six months of age. Worming should continue at least three times a year with a recommended veterinary preparation for the rest of the dog’s life."

What some people do is once passed the initial puppy stage, they take a more natural approach to worms and send samples of poop off to check for worms rather than routinely giving treatment. This is personal choice really. I think at this early puppy stage eradication is the most important thing and long term management can be decided later.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Just had a call from vet. The results came back clear  he wants us to continue with the current medications plus an extra blue powder to be given twice daily to help with the mucous. We will pick up the medicine today. he will see Milly next week. She will most likely have to stay on antibiotics for 6 weeks to clear up anything she has but again he will decide next week

Also I mentioned my worry with worms and he told me to give Milly the other half of the Droncit tablet ( she was only given half last time due to her weight) I just gave her that so fingers crossed all will be good with that too.

Thanks again for all your concerns and kind messages


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So glad that little Milly is all sorted out. You're a terrific "poo" Mummy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness it was nothing too serious. Very good news and thanks for the update!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Milly_pup said:


> Just had a call from vet. The results came back clear  he wants us to continue with the current medications plus an extra blue powder to be given twice daily to help with the mucous. We will pick up the medicine today. he will see Milly next week. She will most likely have to stay on antibiotics for 6 weeks to clear up anything she has but again he will decide next week
> 
> Also I mentioned my worry with worms and he told me to give Milly the other half of the Droncit tablet ( she was only given half last time due to her weight) I just gave her that so fingers crossed all will be good with that too.
> 
> Thanks again for all your concerns and kind messages


Great news! Glad she's getting a bit more wormer, that will make her feel better too


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Update: it's been nearly 3 weeks on the medication now and we are seeing an improvement with the cough. 3 more weeks to go with the 4 different meds and we will be done the full course. 

Vet is very happy with the improvement too and says her lungs sound clear....fingers crossed that this is it!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hooray for Milly!


----------

